# Happy Birthday to richardjames



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Happy Birthday to richardjames who is 75 today
ccasion5: ccasion7: ccasion9: ccasion6:
Many Happy Returns


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday to you. Have a good one.   


cabby


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Happy birthday Richard



Jacquie


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Happy birthday Richard

And many more of them

aldra


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Hope you are having a terrific birthday. Wishing you many more good'uns!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Richard hope you have had an awesome day
Sue x


----------

